

Intel Xeon 5150 is now $8 - neeee
http://www.amazon.com/Intel-1333MHz-LGA771-Dual-Core-Processor/dp/B000I1OFK2

======
samwilliams
For those in the UK (where this offer is unavailable), the below may be of
interest.

[http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-5150-4M-Cache...](http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-5150-4M-Cache-2-66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB-771-PRO-
SL9RU-/300894015125?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item460eae4e95)

£1.99 + £1.50 P+P UK mainland.

------
kayoone
well its 7 years old and has quite a massive power consumption compared to its
speed by todays standards.

------
scrumper
Bought two (from another seller as the ones linked weren't available). I have
a 2006 2GHz Mac Pro; These will drop right in and extend its life a bit more.
I mostly use it as a Boot Camp machine for Windows games these days so it'll
make a big difference. Thanks for posting.

------
lbbb
Price mistakes happen all the time and your orders get cancelled...

~~~
neeee
It doesn't look like a mistake if you see the pricing history.
[http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+5150+%40+...](http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+5150+%40+2.66GHz&id=1186)

~~~
gus_massa
Anyone knows why the price bounced from $99 to $770 in 2011?

~~~
hmottestad
It seems to use Newegg and Amazon as sources. A common trick is to just leave
an item at high price when you don't have it in stock so no one would buy it.
If someone did buy your item at that price you could cancel the transaction or
go out of your way to get hold of the item.

So I guess at that point they were the only ones with the item "in stock".

------
lucaspiller
I never thought about upgrading the CPU in an old machine... That's the main
bottleneck in my gaming machine. _trawls eBay for cheap LGA775s_

------
SpikedCola
They're (almost) half that on eBay[0].

0\. <http://www.ebay.com/itm/271196427487>

------
gionn
Bought two! One for me and one for my homies.

